# Pamācības >  Par vadiem

## kamis

Mēs visi zinam, ka jebkuršvads ir neliela pretestība. Šo pretestību var aprēķināt pēc sakarības 
*R=0.017(Vara vadam)*garums(m)/šķērsgriezuma laumums(mm2).*
 ::  Cik lielu slodzi spēj izturēt vara vads ar 1mm2 šķērsgriezuma laukumu(nesilstot)??

----------


## ansius

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_wire_gauge

te vajadzeetu buut atbildei uz tavu jautaajumu

----------


## korium

Ja caur vadītāju plūst strāva, tad tas neizbēgami silst (izņēmums - supravadāmība). Tā silšana tad arī ierobežo max slodzi.

----------


## karloslv

Ehm, nu nav tādas atbildes uz šādu jautājumu. Kādā vidē, kur? Strāva izdala siltumu Q = I^2 * R * t, bet kur tas siltums paliek, tas ir pats svarīgākais. Ja vads būs tekošā strauta ūdenī, varēsi tur pat 30 ampērus uz kvadrātmilimetru laist bez sekām.

Parasti rēķina strāvas blīvumu ampēros uz kvadrātmilimetru. Piemēram, tinot transformatorus, tipiski ir kādi 5 A/mm2, bet citur ieteicamais strāvas blīvums var atšķirties. Piemēram, ja vadi iemūrēti sienās, tad droši vien pieļaujams mazāks blīvums.

----------


## kamis

> Parasti rēķina strāvas blīvumu ampēros uz kvadrātmilimetru. Piemēram, tinot transformatorus, tipiski ir kādi 5 A/mm2, bet citur ieteicamais strāvas blīvums var atšķirties. Piemēram, ja vadi iemūrēti sienās, tad droši vien pieļaujams mazāks blīvums.


 Rodas skaidrīda. Cik liels strāvas blīvums ir pieļaujams trijfāzu motoriem??

----------


## ansius

problēma ir tanī ka 3fāzu motors ir reaktīva slodze, un tur biku savādāki tie aprēķini. tur jāņem konkrētas rokasgrāmatas par attiecīgo tēmu.

----------


## korium

Motoriem parasti tiek doti kaut kādi nominālie dati. Viens no tiem nominālā strāva. Tālāk vari dabūt nominālo blīvumu un vēl visko..

----------


## kamis

He he. Pats taisu motorus. Ņemu statoru un rotoru no CD-ROM, lieku iekšā neodija magnētus, gultņis un pārtinu. Iznāk daudz lētāk un nedaudz sliktāk kā orģinālie.

----------


## karloslv

Diez vai kāds Tev tā konkrēti izrēķinās, es Tavā vietā ņemtu tos pašus 5 vai 6 A/mm2 iesākumā un eksperimentētu, laistu cauri zināmu strāvu un mērītu, kāds temperatūras režīms izveidojas.

----------

